# URGENT help needed: Issue with files on CF card



## dimi123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello everyone!

When I came back from a shooting i needed to download photos from one of the cards, but when the download started I realised it was the wrong card. I canceled, and used the one I needed. However, when I wanted to download the pictures from the first card it won't work anymore. It just stays at 1% and nothing happens. I tried everything I could think of. 

The photos were taken with a Canon 7D and I used a SanDisk 30 MB/s 200x 4GB. I use a Mac and usually download the pictures with Adobe Bridge Photo Downloader. I also tried downloading on a PC with the import camera program and it doesn't work. I even tried some recovery programs on my mac with no success. On the PC, Recuva initially found 490 files (on that card there are 486 photographs) but when I wanted to save them it only showed me around 150 photos from an older shoot and 1 random photo from today I can't even access. Then I tried copying the folder with the photographs but it won't work.

I have NOT formatted the card (only before usage) and I CAN see the photos on the camera and zoom in 100%. I could even see the previews on iPhoto, but was unable to download them. I desperately need fast help... I don't even want to think that I lost them. How could this happen?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## RVB (Oct 12, 2013)

Try viewing them in finder,if they're visible there you may be able to copy them into a folder..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2013)

The previews are thumbnail files, that's what you see in the camera as well.

Apparently, you removed the card from the reader before the program stopped downloading and corrupted the card or it marked the files as deleted.

I don't know anything about Recuva, but I'd use a file recovery program from one of the card manufacturers and not a free one, they can be trouble, and sometimes don't work. Both Sandisk and Lexar have supurb file recovery programs. You have to pay a few dollars, but they do the job right.


----------



## dimi123 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm trying to scan with Sandisk's recovery program, nothing happens so far. I don't know what to do anymore, this is so much trouble for me!


----------



## tsurumaru (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

If you do not have any luck with Sandisks recovery software I would recommend the following:

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

Its free and can recover files from corrupted file systems. I have personally used it many times and its never let me down yet.

Its comes bundled with a more advanced piece of software called Testdisk which can recover many more file formats but can also be used if Photorec doesn't work.

One thing to note is that any recovered files usually don't retain their original filename, but personally I think its a little inconvenience especially if the files are recovered.

Good luck.


----------



## dimi123 (Oct 13, 2013)

After hours of trying everything... I decided to try again to connect the camera with the usb cable in the pc and... it worked. Really, really weird. Thank you everybody for your time!


----------



## zim (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news, well done. That sickening feeling in the pit of your stomach when data files get lost/corrupted is horrible.


----------

